# KLH speakers...any good?



## Mrvile

I just ganked my dad's pair of KLH speakers that he got several years ago and doesn't use anymore...I don't have anything to hook them up to yet (I have this really old receiver thing but the left channel is broken) but I just won an old Pioneer receiver/amp/EQ off ebay for like $70. Anyway, the speakers are model number "BTF220" and they sound decent from the broken receiver but I haven't really done any real listening to them yet. I don't know a thing about speakers so...any thoughts on KLH stuff?

 Thanks.


----------



## meat01

I used to have some KLH speakers in the early 90's and I thought they were great until I heard Paradigms, B&Ws, NHTs....My 10" bass reflex ones could definitely handle the power, but they did not sound as clean as the other brands I mentioned. That was a while ago and I don't know if they have improved over the years, but I would consider them more of party speakers.


----------



## Mrvile

Thanks for the opinions meat01...

 Which brings up something I forgot to mention. I'm not really going to be getting into speakers, because first of all, I can't afford close to anything that would sound better than my modest headphone rig, and second I'll be going to college soon and I most likely won't be bringing the speakers. I just wanted to try them out and to have something halfway decent to use when I'm just not in the mood for headphone listening. So with that said, I don't plan to get anything better than these KLH I currently have, I just wanted to know if they are at least non-Bosesque.


----------



## Denim

I always thought KLH was near the bottom of the speaker food chain. Almost any other brand will eat them alive. That said, they are affordable, sound descent and fill the needs for most people. I bought a pair about 15 years ago that I used as external speakers before the whole "Home Theater" craze took off. They then became my rear surrounds for a while. Then they ended up in my daughters room with my old Yamaha amp.

 I wouldn't throw them out just because they are KLH. Use them for awhile and take your time shopping for an upgrade.


----------



## mrarroyo

My ears must suck! What I recall from the 70's is that KLH speakers were fantastic just like Advents. Maybe it was drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Mrvile

I dunno, these speakers are pretty recent (from at least 2000) so I don't know how they actually compare to the much older ones you guys are talking about...I don't expect them to sound great but you never know. And since I just purchased an old Pioneer amp probably from the 70's or 80's, I doubt the quality of the speakers would matter too much. I just want something a little bit better than the old retired Logitech speakers I used to use with the computer.


----------



## sschell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My ears must suck! What I recall from the 70's is that KLH speakers were fantastic just like Advents. Maybe it was drugs and alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've never listened to a pair advents, but my KLH 32s are pretty awesome, even without booze and other substances.


----------



## 1badmf

The KLH's that I have are from about the same period [2000s]. I have them paired with a Sony receiver and a Definitive Technology sub. They sound great to me. They can't beat much, but they don't sound terrible. For free, there isn't anything better than that. Especially since my sub is worth about 20x as much as I spent on them.


----------



## dandi

I really enjoyed the KLH satellite speaker system I once had. KLH was once an innovator in the loud speaker arena. Your Father's KLH's will offer you a pleasant listening experience I should think.


----------



## EdT

You want good speakers for cheap, these are the best ...unbeatable

 Too bad we can't get them in Canadian BBs. Their built quality is amazing and is one of the most sought after speakers in the DIY community.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1138085354138

 They are also marketed under brand name Radient: http://www.radiient.com/s.nl;jsessio...=40&it=A&id=27


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My ears must suck! What I recall from the 70's is that KLH speakers were fantastic just like Advents. Maybe it was drugs and alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A little OT, but man, I'm really starting to want to hear a pair of Advents sometime. I've got some Dahlquists using the Advent woofer (M-907, not the DQ-10), and damn does the bottom end sound amazing...

 Any idea how the Advents sound compared to the Dahlquist box speakers?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mrvile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dunno, these speakers are pretty recent (from at least 2000) so I don't know how they actually compare to the much older ones you guys are talking about...I don't expect them to sound great but you never know. *And since I just purchased an old Pioneer amp probably from the 70's or 80's, I doubt the quality of the speakers would matter too much.* I just want something a little bit better than the old retired Logitech speakers I used to use with the computer._

 

You might be surprised, Pioneer made a lot of really good kit then. I'm using a Nikko amp from the 80's for my main system. I know Greg (phergus_25) uses a vintage Pioneer amp for his system with no issues at all.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A little OT, but man, I'm really starting to want to hear a pair of Advents sometime. I've got some Dahlquists using the Advent woofer (M-907, not the DQ-10), and damn does the bottom end sound amazing...

 Any idea how the Advents sound compared to the Dahlquist box speakers?




 You might be surprised, Pioneer made a lot of really good kit then. I'm using a Nikko amp from the 80's for my main system. I know Greg (phergus_25) uses a vintage Pioneer amp for his system with no issues at all._

 

I listened to a pair of DQ10 back in late 70's early 80's (Hi Fi in Buckhead) man they were great. However they needed at leas 100 wpc to sound that good.


----------



## RJsWrath

You may want to look up the Brand name, As the KLH are Initials of the Maker's and at the time were a Trio of the better sound engineers of the Day   I purchased my KLH 10's and 15's set (4) of load speakers (as Referred) back in the day, hooked up to a Kenwood 300 wt, amp I had to lift them off the floor (Kept moving the Furniture) with customized Milk Crates because of, well Cops kept knocking on door and causing disruption to Our Parties.. LOL   But, they always came back after their Shift for Drinks


----------



## meat01

Quote: 





> You may want to look up the Brand name


 
   
  You may want to look at the date of this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It is *6 years old.*


----------



## chepohifi

What do Y'all think about the KLH AV4001. My dad gave them to me to use with my Panasonic sd-85 turntable. Do I need a Upgrade and if so what are my best options.


----------

